# paint brushes



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone uses or ever used the arrowworthy brushes like the ones on the paint store. I'm thinking getting a box of the 3"box end latex brushes to try them out,but a brush like that for under 12 dollars seems a little cheap.How do they compare to woosters or say a purdys.Just asking around so I don't waste money. thanks


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Actually I did by these brushes last year. I bought three dozen of the 1.5 inch latex they seem good to me, they are soft. You should really be careful buying paint brushes... to me the only true good brush is a Purdy. Our guys and I dont like the blue tip brushes or any other brush for that matter other than Purdy. I have bought many other brushes of the years such as Linzer, Wishire, Sherwin Williams, Corona, Color Quest, and many many more. Dulux paint brushes are great but you can never go wrong with a Purdy. You should check out ebay they always have great deals on Purdy Seconds which are the same as brand new brushes with out the cover.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

My help won't use anything but Purdy.

Doesn't pay to upset the help.
r


----------

